# Periods after miscarriage & D&C



## Joes Momma

About 7 weeks ago I underwent a D&C to remove a blighted ovum (miscarriage). My period returned exactly 38 days after the procedure and I was so happy, given that it is not clear as to when the cycles will return after this procedure.

I began tracking my cycle and excitedly waiting for my fertile mucus and ovulation and to my disappointment, I started bleeding on day 21..

My Midwife was unhelpful indicating that it could take a month or so for my cycles to regulate after everything that has happened. She mentioned that if I do not have a regular cycle next month that she would recommend progesterone for a few months to help me get pregnant.

The problem is that I NEVER had problems conceiving, or maintaining a pregnancy (we have 3 healthy children) this miscarriage appeared to be an error of nature, so to speak - not related to complications with my reproductive system.

I am anxious to get pregnant again, but do NOT want to use "treatment" if its not necessary - anyone else experience similar?
Thanks


----------



## Joes Momma

my period came 28 days post D&C (not 38)


----------



## Logiebear

Hiya hun, I had a D&C in May and my first period was 35 days after the op and then I got pregnant in the next month. It is very difficult to predict how your body will behave after the op and your first cycle after the d&c is started on the last day of your bleeing so if you bled for 10 days then you would start your next cycle on the 10 th day, it's only approx and not precice like I said it's difficult to know what will happen.

Read this thread and it could answer alot of your questions. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/673-miscarriage-facts-myths.html


----------



## todteach

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. :hug:

After my mmc in May, I had two d&cs. The second one to remove retained products that were missed with the first surgery. 

My period arrived thirty days after I was aware of my miscarriage (the day of my first d and c). 

My periods have always been 28 days, haven't used birth control pill in years. They are now 31 days. I have had three periods since my miscarriage, so I imagine that this is how my periods will typically be now. Weird how our bodies can take on a different schedule than before.

Good luck hun. So sorry that you have had a loss. :hugs:


----------



## JJF

Sorry to just see this Joes Mamma-I've had 3 blighted ovums now (first one in 2003 and did not try again right after so I have no clue when my cycle returned. Second blighted ovum in 2004, got prego again 2 weeks after it so no cycle in between.)
My most recent blighted ovum was July 4th of this year, first cycle back was 37 days with some spotting before it began and it was very heavy with lots of clots. I've just today started my 2nd cycle since MC and it too is Very heavy and clotty but was right on time at cd31 which was my 'normal' cycle before my MC.
 
What I wanted to comment on, I also have 2 children, and my doc does not think I have a progesterone issue because his thinking is that typically progesterone issues are that the egg never really implants so for those of us that carry around the blighted ovum for a few weeks, if it was progesterone, we would have either never implanted OR it would have MC VERY EARLY, not weeks later. I too belive that my blighted ovums are due to my husbands genes and my genes not always been a good mix so that my body knows this/nature knows this and the baby does not develope. Obviously there are times that our genes DO work out because i have two full term, healthy beautiful children!!!

I'm now on cd1 of my 3rd TTC since MC cycle so wish me luck :) I wish you luck as well and hope you get it all figured out and that you do what feels right to you! The progesterone is not going to HURT things, so maybe you want to try it? just a thought


----------

